# [VB6] Prozess ID anhand des Pfades ermitteln



## d1ng0d0gt0r (1. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Wie kann ich die Prozess ID der Anwendung Bsp.: C:\test.exe ermitteln?

M.f.G d1ng0


----------



## D@nger (1. Oktober 2006)

Habs mir nicht angesehen, aber vielleicht hilft ja
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=575


----------



## d1ng0d0gt0r (1. Oktober 2006)

mhhh...

Alst erstmal Danke aber ich will ja meinen Prozess anhand der Prozess ID beenden da ich sonst alle anderen prozesse mit dem selben namen test.exe beenden würde hilft mir das wenig weiter!

Was ich halt von der Anwendung weis (Meine) ist der Speicherort!


----------

